# Instant Read Meat Thermometer ?



## tropics (Dec 14, 2021)

Does anyone know of an instant read with big letters.
Richie


----------



## Alsta (Dec 14, 2021)

How big are you looking for? I use the Inkbird one and I find it easy to read.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 14, 2021)

Check out thermoworks. They have variety that are good quality. Most popular out there is thermapen and I have always been happy with mine.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2021)

Richie , I use This Thermo Pro . Letters are about 1 " .






My Son has the Inkbird . Both good therms . 





For me , I like the lit numbers on  the ThermoPro , better than the back 
lighting  on the Inkbird . Easier for me to see .


----------



## Alsta (Dec 14, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Richie , I use This Thermo Pro . Letters are about 1 " .
> View attachment 519054
> 
> My Son has the Inkbird . Both good therms .
> ...



now that I see that ThermoPro, I kinda like it myself - May be the next one I pick up for myself - send the Inkbird into the house for kitchen duty


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2021)

TP-19 is the model number . Takes AAA battery . I like both , but the Thermpro is easier for me to see .


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 14, 2021)

50% code for 2 IN 1 & 3 IN 1 Instant read meat thermometer 

If you are in the market for Christmas presents, You can get a *2 IN 1 Dual probes* Digital Food Thermometer BG-HH2P for only *$8.49*, or a *3 in 1 Digital Food Thermometer with 2 Detachable Wired Probe* for just *$15*.

Now we are offering 50% off, please PM me, will send you the code soon. *Awesome choice for Christmas gift*. (ONLY Works for US friends sorry)

It's a great Christmas present and the price is going up soon. Don't miss it.

BBQGO is a sub-brand of Ink Bird, please feel free to contact us if you have any questions.


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you all I sent the link to my friend
Richie


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 14, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Richie , I use This Thermo Pro . Letters are about 1 " .
> View attachment 519054
> 
> My Son has the Inkbird . Both good therms .
> ...


Same here with the ThermoPro.
Started getting erratic readings with mine and called their c/s. Had a new replacement in 3 days.  Great unexpected service.  No experience with the Inkbird but I believe Santa may be dropping one in my stocking


----------



## dr k (Dec 14, 2021)

TP-19 thermopro red LED on black background.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 14, 2021)

I use Thermopop most times


----------

